# Surfing net using Airtel Live.



## Crazy Kidd (Jul 25, 2006)

You need a PC or a Laptop and the required connectivity tools, i.e. Serial/USB cable OR Infrared Device OR Bluetooth dongle

1) Activate Airtel Live! ( It's FREE so no probs).

2) Create TWO Airtel gprs data accounts (yes TWO) and select the FIRST as the active profile.

3) Connect your mobile to the PC (or Laptop) and install the driver for your mobile's modem. 

4) Create a new dial-up connection using the NEW CONNECTION WIZARD as follows :

Connecting Device : Your mobile's modem
ISP Name : Airtel (or anything you like)
Phone Number : *99***2# 
Username and Password : blank

5) Configure your browser and download manager to use the proxy 100.1.200.99 and port 8080.( My advice is to use Opera since you can browse both wap and regular websites)

6) Connect to the dial-up account. You will be connected at 115.2 kbps (but remember, that is a bad joke).

7) Pick up your mobile and try to access any site. You will get "Access Denied..."(except for Airtel Live!). IT DOES NOT MATTER. Keep the mobile down.

8 ) On the PC ( or Laptop) open your browser, enter any address, press ENTER and.......WAIT 

9) After a few seconds the page will start to load and you have the WHOLE internet at your disposal.


The Settings on Sony Ericcson K700i Mobile

Under DATA COMM
~~~~~~~~~~~~
APN : airtelfun.com

USERNAME : blank

PASSWORD : blank

PASS REQ : OFF

ALLOW CALLS : AUTOMATIC

IPADDRESS :

DNSADDRESS :

DATA COMP : OFF

HEADER COMP : OFF


Under INTERNET PROFILES
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
INTERNET MODE : HTTP or WAP (both worked for me)

USE PROXY : YES

IP ADDRESS : 100.1.200.99

PORT : 8080

USERNAME :

PASSWORD :

Source... sigh!


----------



## abhis_8086 (Jul 25, 2006)

in my mob i can see only airtel live, but really! can i see all the pages when I connect airtel live to the pc?


----------



## Akshay (Jul 25, 2006)

This is 3rd thread with same topic. Refer to threads by afterlife... The contents and procedure is the same except for the phone no.


----------



## sanju (Jul 25, 2006)

again the same


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 25, 2006)

why 115.2..and not more...???


----------



## Akshay (Jul 25, 2006)

@dipen01

coz dats what airtel can provide at the moment 115.2kbps... not more than that...


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 25, 2006)

hey that's fine....but i don't think the airtel peopl r such fools...i recommend u to check ur month's itemised bill and detailed billing after such use....


----------



## steelwin (Jul 25, 2006)

i tried it ,its nice it getz connected but! it disconnected in the next 2 minutes what will be the reason ? is there any more settings to remove the timer to disconnect the connection.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 26, 2006)

@panacea
I had called up airtel to confirm d same n dey wer adamant dat such thing can nevr happn... so b**** to them

@steelwin
I dont get discnnctd unless I myself discnnt. Chk if u r receiving calls/sms at dat time. It gets discnnctd for dat much duration


----------



## abhishek_734 (Jul 26, 2006)

what are the settings for nokia 6600


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

@dipen 115.2 is the max BT conn speed..

and this is a year old trick...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 26, 2006)

so at preset none of service providers provide more than that..???


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2006)

@dipen
EDGE will be faster than that... 

@abhishek
Refer to threads at mobile monsters


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

@dipen,akshay.... if u connect using BT u cant get more than 115.2 kbps cos its the max BT conn speed... whether u r using edge or 3g.... 
if u use a datacable then u ll get more speeds than that...
and 115.2 kbps is also a great speed..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 27, 2006)

Ill prefer data cable den...but...damn mine is USB 1.0...am scrwed either ways...

anyways..i know it wont affect much..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

yup it wont affect much... cos usb transfer speeds r neday more than net speeds...


----------



## blu_6779 (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out the latest posts in this thread on how to tweak your airtel live settings for better speed:

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=111345


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 15, 2006)

btw...what would be process for using NEt thru W810i on PC...i hav already activated GPRS.. how do i configure...??


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2006)

so u tuk it.... jus act ur MO... switch on BT... create a new BT DUN conn selecting ur BT DUN MODEM and connect..... no- *99#


----------



## sushantvirdi (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it faster than normal Dialup Connections.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2006)

in general its faster... but depends on gprs ntwk/speed in ur area... on ur fone, type of conn etc...


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Aug 19, 2006)

Crazy Kidd said:
			
		

> You need a PC or a Laptop and the required connectivity tools, i.e. Serial/USB cable OR Infrared Device OR Bluetooth dongle
> 
> 1) Activate Airtel Live! ( It's FREE so no probs).
> 
> ...







I tried all the above procedure, but my connection is terminated when Registering my computer on the internet.....what's the probe...????i tried all other altenatives like reinstalling bluetooth drivers, updated them, changed airtel live settings as default in my nokia 66oo, reinstalled bluesolleil 1.6, 



i guess in the modem properties of Control pannel-> Phone & modems->Bluetooth DUN Connection->properties->in the advance menu-> Extra initialiazation commands we need to write the code for airtel mobile office.  
plz help....


----------



## Ishan (Aug 20, 2006)

I think when anything is stopped downloading or finished downloading....then it might be getting disconnected.!


----------



## jmit (Aug 21, 2006)

can this work with SE K300i


----------



## official (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it not Illegeal.If they Know Whatt can they do because airtellive if free service not meant for using net on computer.I have both mobile office and airtel live activated.As the mobile office rental has decreased i want to deactivate it and start with airtel live.Wont it be a crime.


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Aug 25, 2006)

It is faster than normal dial up. But if you can spend 99 per month and activte Airtel wap then you can surf more easily.


----------



## mehta708 (Aug 26, 2006)

how do i activate airtel live.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2006)

call cc n tell em to do it..


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2006)

guys i am not able to connect ..... irt says dialing the number and then says conx attempt failed modem on remote device not working

i dont know whats the problem i have paired my fone with my pc i am ufrak and also transferring files without any hassles .... i hav billionton class 1 bt dongle


----------



## official (Aug 29, 2006)

Use Extara initialization command on modem properties.      AT+CGDCONT=,,"airtelfun.com"<cr>
__________
But I am Saying u that it is illegal.Airtel can Claim on u


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2006)

it still gives the same error ..... but now it connects to the phone .... but while dialing the same error comes .... it says dialling and then gives the error


----------



## Pathik (Aug 29, 2006)

try tools>settings>conn>gprs>access pt>and enter airtelfun.com there......
btw hav u installed the bt drivers.... don u hav a dialup option ther???


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2006)

ok here's the deal ..... i hav 2 apns as said 1 is airtel live and the other is airtel live (1) .... i open opera in fone and connect no page is shown ..... when i select dial up from the system tray icon and choose dial up .... it opens the dialler and when i press dial .... it says dialing then itsays error 777


----------



## REY619 (Nov 17, 2006)

When i connect the phone to the pc and then dial the number *99***1#, it says registering your computer in the network, then gives Error 734:The PPP link control protocol was terminated.
Any ideas??


----------



## compguyy (Apr 17, 2007)

Check ur modem connection string it should be same as ur access point name in ur Mobile


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 17, 2007)

guys, i am preety hell confused>>>>>>

what is the diff between Airtel Live , Mo, NOP???

customer care people say that airtel live is free but they will charge me for downloading contents, ....now if i use Airtel live for dwnloading freely available products in net in MY PC will airtel guys charge me now???

Can NOP be used in computer with some modifications???

please help me!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

Airtel Live is free but u can access only the airtel live site and get charged if u download content from there...
NOP is 2rs/day uses proxies, but u can access all sites from cell only (officially  )
MO is rs 7/day and u can access all sites, proxy free, can also connect it to pc..


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 17, 2007)

pathiks brother,

tell me this:
1. in the procedure mentioned in this thread to use airtel live in pc, will i get charged for downloading free contents in my pc...
2. how 2 use NOP in the Pc??? (unofficially)...

thanks!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Nope... but that method has been banned long back...
2. U ll have to use proxies in ur browsers... it used to work before but dont know if it works now...


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone of this work now?

or is it  a long gone method?

pls confirm.


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 19, 2007)

it still works..


----------



## aritrap (Apr 19, 2007)

What isthe full form of NOP. How is it activated. Is there any monthly subscription plans for NOP, if present what is its cost. What happened to the GPRS plan which cost Rs.99 monthly.

I am apresent BSNL customer and want to switch to Airtel. Please provide the info.


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 19, 2007)

thx for quick reply.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 19, 2007)

Airtel Live trick really still works ? And anyone can help me to surf net using NOP ? Please give details here.....


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 19, 2007)

I hav a n73 me. i dont if i hav configured properly.

i use the connect to internet option of nokia pcsuite.

it gets connected and says i am connected

in firefox or IE when i go to any site i get a file to download and nothing else when i am the file using any browser here is what appears.








        This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.

−
	<wml>
−
	<card>
−
	<p>
−
	<do type="prev" name="Back" label="Back">
<prev/>
</do>
Your network settings do not allow you to request this URL.
</p>
</card>
</wml>





so pls reply.


give me exxact procedure for n73 coz the  terminology for se and nokia are diff.


also when i try to connect using network connections in XP. then i get a remote modem not connecting error.

so only using pc suite it connects.


PLS GIVE VERSION OF TUTORIAL FOR n73 for this noob.

thx in advance.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 19, 2007)

^^ are u using NOP or MO???
@aritrap NOP= Net on phone


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 20, 2007)

@pathiks

i am on airtel live 

this trick is supposed to be used with that right?


----------



## amargupta (May 15, 2007)

I am totally confused of this method. didnt get anything in my head. plz explain the method clearly. 
i am having nokia 6630. plz explain step by step. do i have to connect to airtel live in my mobile before starting dailup in my computer.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 15, 2007)

Oh airtel guys have filled that loop hole


----------



## somya gupta (May 16, 2007)

MY handset is NOKIA3220 please tell me the procedure for creating 2 accounts of Airtel live and settings for activating internet only on my mobile.


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

*AIRTEL LIVE TRICK (TUNNELING) DOES NOT WORK ANYMORE. THR IS NOTHING LIKE FREE SURFING WITH AIRTEL ANYMORE. *


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 17, 2007)

^^^ i also read about it that Airtel guys block it ....
*@somya gupta*.........me also using 3220, and this process cant be done in 3220.... so, be sad 

BTW anyone can tell me how to use *NOP* on PC , please...


----------

